# male vs female?



## venessa214 (Dec 4, 2014)

Are there any notable differences in temperament? Is one more prone to certain issues health wise over the other? I will be picking out a hedgie for my daughter (almost 16) on Monday and would like to get opinions!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

There is no difference in size or smell or temperament. 

The different between diseases might be the type of cancer your hedgehog may possibly get but one isn't more prone to it than the other. 

Hedgehogs produce more males than females on average so the wait for a female might be longer especially because breeders tend to take the pick first. 

Male hedgehogs masturbate. Just be aware of that.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Today in the pet store I had a man tell me he wanted a female guinea pig because he thought it wouldn't bite. The only reason a guinea pig bites is if you squeeze it!!

I honestly don't think there is any kind of difference. Just make sure to get it from a reputable breeder!


----------

